# 12v constant power for dash cam



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nekler said:


> Hello folks.
> I'm trying to find out which fuse location is a constant 12v so that I can hook up my dash cam and have it remain on/powered even while the car is off.
> I have seen several different how-to articles that show using a fuse tap with fuse 6/7, but the wiring I have already has a fuse type plug on the end and 6/7 fuses aren't on all the time.
> I have the Rexing hardwire kit for V1L/V1LG dash cams. I'm not able to post links yet, but if you search on Amazon it shows a picture.
> ...


Try fuse 13, power seats.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Or just run an inline fuse and run to the battery.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd think you'd want a source that the battery saver can turn off if the battery runs low. A lot of those dash cams can draw enough power to completely drain the battery in a day or two.


----------

